# Eastern U.P. squirrel hunting



## SuperYooper (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there anywhere over near the Kinross area to hunt gray squirrel's? We are going to be in the area the 15th for the trappers convention and were thinking about doing some squirrel hunting. We are located in Alger county so if anyone has any areas to hunt some squirrels in between kinross and alger county we would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Only kind of squirrel I have EVER seen in the U.P. is the little red squirrels, (east U.P.)


----------

